# router



## benofvegas (Jun 16, 2008)

hello!
my question is :
i want to buy a portable router but i also want a routing table, do i need two routers or i can just take off the one on from the table whenever i need? 
i am new on this so thank you and i apreciate your answer.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

You can just buy one router and attatch it to the table whenever needed. Depending on the router table, you might not want to leave the router attatched to it b/c some of table tops can sag over time with extra weight added to the top.


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

When I got my first router I mounted it to one of these

http://woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=4958

and set it in a table. 

The few times I needed to put a profile on, say, a long shelf, I pulled the router out of the table and left the plate attached to the router.

Right or wrong it got the job done and saved me from having to reset between table and hand use.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

I went with the Porter Cable set that included both a plunge base and standard base. I keep the standard base mounted to the router table and use the plunge base if I want to go portable. The motor is quick to remove and install.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Moving the router in and out of the table will get old fast, and usually a table router is bigger and more powerful than a hand router. You'll eventually want at least two, but you can get by with one.

There are currently some great deals on Hitachi reconditioned routers through Reconditionedsales.com. They've got a variable speed 2-1/4 HP M12VC for $59 and the 3-1/2hp M12V2 for $119....you get both for about the same price as a decent dual base kit with a single motor. The M12VC is a really nice hand router that's smallish, well balanced, quiet, and fairly strong. The M12V2 is the successor to the very popular workhorse, the M12V. If neither of these appeals to you, and you'd rather get a dual base kit, I'd lean toward the Milwaukee kit.


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

I got I got two routers in tables and three out of table.
Each router has a specific use and it saves a lot of setup time.

A man can't have too may routers! :laughing:


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

> got I got two routers in tables and three out of table.
> Each router has a specific use and it saves a lot of setup time.
> 
> A man can't have too may routers! :laughing:


Amen brother, amen :laughing:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi benofvegas

Welcome to the forum. If you are going to start with one router I would suggest that you get one that is capable of holding router bits with one half inch shanks. The heavier bits are stronger, and can swing a much larger cutter than 1/4 inch. The price difference between the bits is minimal now, and most 1/2 inch capable routers come with a 1/4 inch collet for use with the smaller bits. For portable work a plunge router is handy, and it can be locked for table use. Definitely get a base plate like Tweegs showed as it makes the table operation much easier to adjust and alter settings and bits. www.busybeetools has base plates very similar to the one shown for about $23, on sale at this time. 

Gerry


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

Davet said:


> I got I got two routers in tables and three out of table.
> Each router has a specific use and it saves a lot of setup time.
> 
> A man can't have too may routers! :laughing:


Oops I lied, I only have four routers. I got too many
fingers in the original count.

But if you are planning on doing a lot of wood working
you will may consider one router in a table, which could be a fixed base router 
with over the table adjustment or router lift system.
I have a Freud 1700 in my table, Then I would go with a multiple base router 
for out side the table.

It is really a time saver and a lot more convenient if you can afford two routers. 
I agree 1/2" collets is a must.

I think if I were to go with one router for in table use and out side table use, 
it would be a multi base with over the table adjustment and a good heavy 
aluminum table router base plate.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

_"I got too many fingers..."_

Remind me not to do any work with you around... too many fingers you say? I've never heard that from a woodworker, but I've certainly seen some who seemed to think that earlier in their lives.


----------

